# whole house vac



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Have a good chance of getting a whole house vac cheap.
What are your thoughts on using it just for my sanders?
I have 2 12inch disc sanders and 2 1 inch belt sanders.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Vacuums only work when they are right on top of the work, which isn't likely in a sander. Hold a vacuum 6 inches away from a pile of dust. Nothing happens. Then try it with a DC. Sucks pile right down.
The vacuum might be good to have for a ROS.


----------

